# Cannondale winter jacket for swap. Medium.



## Murf (11 Nov 2010)

I've got a Cannondale Chrono jacket from a smoke and pet free home and in good condition. It's a great winter jacket with side/rear and internal pockets. It also has underarm vents and reflective piping front and rear.

It's a medium but is a bit short in the arms for me when i'm on the drops. Has anyone got a winter jacket in a large size for swaps?? WHY???

If anyone needs any more pictures or measurements not on the cannondale sizing charts then let me know. 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Murf (15 Nov 2010)

Seeing as this has had little interest i thought i'd open things up a little bit and say i'd be willing to swap for anything bike related within reason.


----------



## eldudino (16 Nov 2010)

What about a set of Ritchey Comp Road bars with ergo-bend - 42cm c2c?


----------



## Murf (16 Nov 2010)

Very tempting but i'm alright for handlebars right now. Thanks for the offer though!!  

Have you got a pair of SPD pedals in good condition laying around that you don't want?


----------



## eldudino (17 Nov 2010)

Murf said:


> Have you got a pair of SPD pedals in good condition laying around that you don't want?



I did have until they were recently ebayed! 

Currently using my 2 pair of SPD's unfortunately.


----------



## Murf (18 Nov 2010)

This has now been found a new home.


----------

